# Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Blue Perfecto maduro Cigar Review - Nice little firecracker!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great looking very dark,perfecto shaped cigar.Firm body.Nice draw,with immediate maduro flavors of cream,toast,woodsy and a touch of sweetness.(thi...

Read the full review here: Victor Sinclair Serie 55 Blue Perfecto maduro Cigar Review - Nice little firecracker!


----------

